
The Early Google Papers: Rajeev Motwani’s Contributions To Search - azharcs
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/06/the-early-google-papers-rajeev-motwanis-contributions-to-search/?awesm=tcrn.ch_3IB&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_content=techcrunch-autopost&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_source=twitter.com
======
mingyeow
Rajeev helped us out tremendously when we were starting out. Was going to
touch base with him again soon, and was shocked to hear about this incident.
Enormously sad.

